# KindleWidow does it



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I am so proud of KindleWidow... she has had a goal for many years of making a quilt, and she is very close to finishing her first one.










Carrie said not to make this photo too big, so that you experts can't see the flaws.  She's making this for a new nephew we're expecting in March.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

That's pretty and certainly exhibits more talent than many of us could claim.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

It looks really nice!

My grandma used to make quilts for us, and even made one for my dolls' bed.  I think my mother still has them, because you really always want to keep something handmade.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

The quilt will be such a special gift.  They will really appreciate it.

And it looks great, I can't believe it's her first one.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

That is a great first quilt!

I like the colors and the pattern.

Marci


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindlewidow, that's great!!!

I love the "Trip Around the World" pattern, perhaps the new nephew will be a world traveler!  Also, there is a long tradition of blue and white quilts, (many of them Temperance quilts, LOL!) and I love the yellow in there, it makes it so happy!  Well done, thanks for sharing it!

I always tell my beginning students not to point out the mistakes, (and we all have them in our quilts) they are the only ones who see them!  Everyone else is just in awe of the quilt.  A gift of a quilt is always a treasure.  

Way to go, Carrie!


----------



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kindlewidow, that's great!!!
> 
> I love the "Trip Around the World" pattern, perhaps the new nephew will be a world traveler! Also, there is a long tradition of blue and white quilts, (many of them Temperance quilts, LOL!) and I love the yellow in there, it makes it so happy! Well done, thanks for sharing it!
> 
> ...


Thank you all... And, Betsy, I found this pattern on the internet, but didn't know the name. I like that name....
Have a good weekend, everyone!


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow, that's very pretty. She did a great job.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

be sure to sign and date the quilt. 

beautiful job
Sylvia


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

sylvia said:


> be sure to sign and date the quilt.


Absolutely. That way when he passes it down to his kids they'll know Aunt Kindlewidow made it.  I really like it.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Absolutely AWESOME!  Good going  

Thank you so very much for sharing.


----------



## noblesrus (Oct 29, 2008)

That is really beautiful. My siblings and I have quilts that were started by our Grandmother and finished by our mother. Both are now deceased and these quilts are now cherished items that we can leave to our children.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

A beautiful quilt and she may not realize this but she is making memories for that new baby to come.  My kids still ask me if I still have their quilts which they drug around for years.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, KindleWidow, The Quilt is so beautiful, are you sure this your first time making a quilt. You did such a wonderful job.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

It is beautiful. My Aunt made a quilt for me 2 years ago. She is on dialysis and her health is failing. I will cherish the quilt forever, because it was made special for me.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh, gorgeous!  A quilt made by someone you love is always something to be treasured.  My DH's grandmother gave me an incredible queen-sized quilt at my wedding shower.  She sewed a little crosstiched tag with her name and, I think, the date, or maybe it was our wedding date.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Quilt historians also love the city and state on a quilt...


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Very pretty.  Good job!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats Kindlewidow! It is pretty and you should be very proud.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

That's absolutely beautiful. I'm sure it will be very cherished gift. You should be very proud of yourself for completing a goal.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

How beautiful... I love quilts. My grandmother quilted all the time and cherish the quilts I have of hers.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Congratulations!  What a pretty quilt.  You should be proud of yourself.  Thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

That is a lovely quilt.  
I have a quilt story. Several years ago, my then mother-in-law made quilts for her 13 grandchildren. The one for the last grandchild, my 6 ft 8 in "baby" was made extra-long because he is so tall. A few years after he got it, it was in the back of his car when he went to New Orleans for Mardi Gras. He was held up at gunpoint in his motel parking lot and his car was hijacked. When the police got it back for him, he called me and told me and said, "The best thing about this is that the quilt Mammaw made for me is still in the back seat!"
The thieves took his CDs, his Society for Creative Anachronism {SCA} costumes and armour, his leather-working tools and a huge piece of leather that was in the trunk. All these things he was sorry to lose, but he was thrilled they didn't take his quilt.

Patricia


----------



## radiantmeg (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow!  That's amazing!


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

That is beautiful!


----------

